# Britney Spears strip tease game!



## Da_man (3 Nov 2004)

http://www.exbyte.net/files/games/54a84e57afe1ebad1d5e7828b9b3b65bmaze.swf


I got to level 3... but it gets really hard.


----------



## Leviathan (4 Nov 2004)

Oh yeah?

Well I got to level 4...
*snicker*


----------



## Goober (4 Nov 2004)

Cripes almighty...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Nov 2004)

That definitely gets an old heart started!


----------



## Crazy_Eyes (4 Nov 2004)

Hehehe, internet strip games


----------



## calno (4 Nov 2004)

I nearly fell out of my chair!     Especially after I turned my volume ALL the way up

Not to mention I had earphones in OWW!


----------



## Fruss (4 Nov 2004)

What the hell was that???  I almost had a heart attack!!  I cranked up the volume, I wanted to hear what she was saying!!!

NEVER again!!!  well, maybe tomorrow morning!  ;D

I was sleepy  :boring: , now, I won't be able to sleep!!!

cheers

Frank


----------



## cgyflames01 (4 Nov 2004)

i'm cunfused, and very disapointed????


----------



## atticus (4 Nov 2004)

holy smokes!


----------



## chriscalow (4 Nov 2004)

HAHAHA!!!!!! scared the absloute shite outta me!! I think i threw my back out !!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (4 Nov 2004)

agh! The blood...it just doesnt know where to go..


----------



## m_a_c (4 Nov 2004)

Great one, that scared the crap right out me, I think my heart stopped....LOL


----------



## gun plumber (5 Nov 2004)

Cripes!I almost shate myself!


----------



## winchable (5 Nov 2004)

Well...There goes one clean set of knickers.


----------



## Morgs (5 Nov 2004)

I think you just added 10 years to my heart.... :'(


----------



## CBH99 (5 Nov 2004)

Holy crap - 

Was going all well until I shit myself -  >


----------



## Bograt (5 Nov 2004)

Poor Brittany,

The hard work, and long hours on the road is starting to show.


----------



## THEARMYGUY (5 Nov 2004)

Bograt said:
			
		

> Poor Brittany,
> 
> The hard work, and long hours on the road is starting to show.



Ya but she has AWESOME teeth!! >

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (6 Nov 2004)

A buddy was over (he's a bag of nerves may I point out). I figured id get a kick, and i showed it to him. he stuck his nose right up to the screen when it came to the hard part, and i cranked the sound system (sitting here with 2 massive speakers and a sub-woofer). He jumped so bad he sent half the container of Chocolate milk he was holding all over the place....it was a mess, but we didnt stop laughing for quite some time.

Now wheres my sister....


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Nov 2004)

MO FO!!!

I am still sticking to the chair!  Knickers need washed and I have to have a cigarette.

And I was hoping to hear that sweet southern lilt and be able to observe the succulent vision of good american diet.....

ahh but I must return to my keyboard and the washing machine.

tess


----------



## Scratch_043 (6 Nov 2004)

The first time it happened, I thought I touched the side, so I tried it again


----------



## armyrules (11 Nov 2004)

Holy Geez my heart has aged 10 years that was CRRRRAAAAAAZZZYYY


----------



## muskrat89 (11 Nov 2004)

Just great - you guys get me interested, and now it doesn't seem to be working    ???


----------



## Burrows (11 Nov 2004)

hmm my -18 sense of deduction leads me to believe that this is one of these SCARE YOUR PANTS OFF GAMES?


----------



## Scratch_043 (11 Nov 2004)

Quiet Burrows, you're too young to be in this thread


----------



## Da_man (11 Nov 2004)

my link died  :'(


----------



## Goober (15 Nov 2004)

Here is another link

http://www.extremefunnypictures.com/funnypic602.htm


----------

